# Just wondering



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Just wondering is there anyway to make pictures smaller so that i could use a picture of my girls in the avatar spot instead of my flowers and butterflies :lol: 

Thanks


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey Tammy!! I don't have to software to change the pixels on pictures, but I know Mia would probably more than happy to help you out. She posted an announcement about avatars. I hope that this helps. 

http://chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=109


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Thank you so much  I wrote her...im not any good at resizing either lol


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

I am clueless when it comes to resizing pictures...I always have that look on my face you know the "DUH".... :lol:


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

I know what you mean lol
Thank you


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

ooooh MIA will teach you :wink: she is our little computer wiz, she taught me how to resize too :wink: so if you cant get hold of her, i am happy to do it for you :wink: :wink: 

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh thank you that would be great i havent been able to get a hold of her.I would really appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey Tammy, I would be able to help you too...I am on the computer all day log....for work or pleasure! :dark1:


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Luna and Stellas mom :wink: sorry wasnt sure of you first name 
Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

if you could possibly e mail me the pics u want to resize i will do them for you :wink: :wink: 

my e mail is [email protected] :wink: 

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok but when they come in a email they are huge too lol


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

thats ok,  as long as i am able to recieve them :wink: :wink: 

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok i sent one sorry for how big it is...i really am not good with knowing how to resize.
Thank you for taking the time to do this


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

i havent recieved it yet     maybe cos it is soooo big, it is taking longer to travel LOL     

ill let u know when i recieve it :wink:


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey Tammy, I just logged back in and saw Amie is helping u already. If there is anything else you need please let me know!


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok thanks maybe i could send another just incase lol
I'll be leaving for work in about 45 min too


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

yep no probs send them all, and ill do them for when u get back, if i dont rcieve them, ill post that also :wink: :wink:


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok thank you very much


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Still nothing ?


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

nooooo


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

awww that sucks..I've been home all week to b/c i just one of my chis spayed and im keeping an eye on her.Tonight is my first night back to work or i could have been on the computer all night :lol:


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

yep i got them :wink: shall e mail u them when im done :wink: have a cool day at work  chat soon

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh good thanks i cant wait to get back home and see it thanks so much.You have a good night too


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

well ive made u an avatar for now  lol feel free to swap it as many times as you like when aime gets some more to u, also if you have a new pic, dont be afraid to ask for another resize! it really is no bother  
mia
x


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awww Thank you Mia
And Thank you Amie they are great I love the one you put there names on very cute.Thank you so much for your help :happy3:


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

hi tammy :wave: 

thats no problem, glad mia helped ya out, i told you she was a wiz  

lol, and sorry i couldnt get them smaller     

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats ok Thank you for the ones you did do for me.Maybe I can ask Mia to see if she could get a adifferent smaller I would love to have a picture of all 3 as my avatar  Amie just wondering but how did you know what name went under what dog ??? :?


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

hahahahahahaha, well i have this amazing physcic ability and i tuned into your dogs channel and asked them to tell me which one was which  they also told me to tell you that they LOVE you very very much and thankyou for the treats u gave them this morning :wink: 

lmao

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL cute hehe.. but they didnt get any treats this morning


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

ive replied here :wink: 
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=109

we keep missing each other lol
mia
x


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

hee hee, oh i must have been mistaking them for another 3 dogs then hhhmmmmmmmmmmm unless they meant yesterday morning? cos it was last nite when i tuned in? i just thought because dogs are physcic too they were telling me in advance?

  

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Dont worry! as far as i can tell aime past the "am i a loon test"  :tard: 
heres the page with the results 
http://chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=215

Im begining to think she may have cheated :scratch:


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

well i am a phsycic     

hee hee


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL you guys are too funny I think she cheated too come to think of it.Did you have a peak at my group :? and then didnt want to join  
LOL just kidding its ok.
Once again thank you very much to both of you for your help.
Mia your group is great  good job


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

ahhh!!! lol i kept wondering why your user name seemed so familiar, im such a scatterbrain at times lol. I think ill have to join with my other msn account as i never seem to log on to the other one ne more, i just use it cos my main one gets full, there so stingy with space
mia
x


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awwww you are so sweet Mia Thank you ...you probably already know everyone lol...it is a fairly new group and not many members.
XXXX


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL I know what you mean about stingy I have 2 accounts and need to go for a 3rd lol


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

tammy :wave: :wave: 

Sorry i didnt realise u had another group  i am gonna go join now :wink: 

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

its in the links now :wink: 
mia
x


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats ok Amie I just got to thinking that maybe that was how you new to put there names uder the right dog lol
Aww Thank you  

Thank you Mia for resizing another picture


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh no thats not my group heheehe its
http://groups.msn.com/3sweetchihuahuas

Its "3SweetChihuahuas"


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

lol did you guys join the wrong group :?


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

I was wondering where you were


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

lmao!
talk about scatter brain!
hee hee, oh dear am laughin at my sillyness now, i bet u thort i was a right liar saying id joined
mia
x


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

It did occur to me, that they didnt actualy look much like your chihuahuas :withstupid: 

hee hee i shud probably delete the last few posts to save face :wink:  
mia
x


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL Mia I just thought you were busy and didnt have time yet :lol: 
I was like where are they LOL


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Hehe that group isnt very active anymore I dont think anyway.I was once a member and left that group too.


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

oooooh dear lmao  :sign5: how funnnnnny, i really made an effort too,

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok your on the right group now Mia thanks lol

LOL Amie thats funny I couldnt stop laughing I was like where are they and then I saw and ooohh no


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

lol will me and aime probably gave it more posts than its seen all year lol
:lol: 
mia
x


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Thank you Amie lol your on the right group now


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Amie I think we are on another group together your nickname is familar


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Mia can I add a link to your group on my group


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

yeah i thought u were familiar too :?: it may be from hippys or maniacs?

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Ooohh Hippy's yeah...I didnt know it was you till you joined my group and i saw your nickname then i was like hey i've seen that name somewhere before :lol:


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Mia I added a link on my group to your group I hope that was ok.I hope it works...sometimes i mess the links up...check it out its on the "other chihuahua groups and sites page"


----------

